# Can people with 19 inch wheels please post pics?



## Zoli007 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've decided on a GTO but Im going to wait for the 06's to come out.

meanwhile, Im going back & forth on wheels & what I should get.

So far I've narrowed it down to either HRE 545's or CCW SP500's or the 505A's.

I havent been able to find many 19 inch wheel pics, so Im curious what they look like. Want to make sure they're not gonna look to blingety bling.

Is a 19x8.5 front 19x9.5 possible with the correct offset and rolling the fenders in the rear?


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the GTO. But the limit in tire size width without serious modification prevents me from buying this car. If I have a muscle car, it will have at least 275's or wider.. sorry but the GTO only allows for pizza cutters. How do you expect the car to hook up with pizza cutters?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

geerhed said:


> I like the GTO. But the limit in tire size width without serious modification prevents me from buying this car. If I have a muscle car, it will have at least 275's or wider.. sorry but the GTO only allows for pizza cutters. How do you expect the car to hook up with pizza cutters?


Hook up!?!? With fender rolling and 26-11.50-15 drag radials BMR cuts 1.4 60ft times, if that's not "hooking up" then what is? (Now that I wrote this I'm sure you mean on street tires, but people cut 1.6-1.7 60ft with the 275-40-17 drag radials...)


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes it is, I have that setup using Chip Foose 3-piece Speedster rims. 245/35-19 ft and 275/30-19 rear Dunlops


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Zoli007 said:


> I've decided on a GTO but Im going to wait for the 06's to come out.
> 
> meanwhile, Im going back & forth on wheels & what I should get.
> 
> ...


Click on My GTO Photos. I have 19x8.5 fronts and 19x9.5 rears. I trimmed about a 1/4" from the inside of the fender lip. It used to rub a little bit but now the fender clears with ease.


----------



## Zoli007 (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you have 9.5 all around or just in the rear?

The front looks like it sticks out just a bit.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Zoli007 said:


> Do you have 9.5 all around or just in the rear?
> 
> The front looks like it sticks out just a bit.


9.5 in the back only. Neither the rears or the fronts stick out. The picture is deceiving. The fronts have an offset of 40mm (same as the factory offset) and the rears have an offset of 45mm to help prevent the wheels from sticking out. I wish that the rears were 50mm so they'll be tuck them in a little more.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

More pics here: http://www.redgto.com/Default.aspx?album=GTO/Rims


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Click on my photos to see a set of 19" rims. I have had them from the start. Good for around town, but too small of a sidewall for racing.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> More pics here: http://www.redgto.com/Default.aspx?album=GTO/Rims


Wheels look bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Wheels look bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


Thanks.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

I think that when geerhed said pizzacutters without serious mods he might've meant without fender rolling or cutting as well. 

Now I know that rolling is not that major of a mod, but I'd still hate to do that to a brand new car. The real question is, can 275's be installed in the rear without any of that jazz by just picking the correct rim diameter, offset, and tire brand? If so what are those choices?


----------

